# Crested gecko viv fake rock backgound



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

hey,

just started a new fake rock background and thought I'd share,

just to let you know as the title suggests this will be for a bunch of crested geckos eventually so I'm doing more layers of grout then what i usually do, due to it needing to be more moist unlike corns, beardies, leos etc etc

anyways here you go
viv...










poly...











make holes...










make ledges etc...



























grout....
1st layer









After 3 layer (and glue)...




























4TH LAYER..




























the skull will be part of a tribal head hunter warning sign thingy decor
(by the way if anyone has a good pic of one of these.....please let me know  )

anyways hope you like,i will get more pics up asap :2thumb:


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Nice! How big is the viv?
Where did you get your poly and grout from? Which brand? 

I think this will look really good when done! :2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Freakinfreak said:


> Nice! How big is the viv?
> Where did you get your poly and grout from? Which brand?
> 
> I think this will look really good when done! :2thumb:


hi,
thanks,

its...4.5ft tall, 3.5ft wide and 2ft deep

as for products...
poly is from b&q (its called jablite loft insulate)
and the grout i use was the same one used on this
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/526177-crestie-fake-rock-background-tutorial.html

any q's just ask


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

looking good so far. i sorta made mine up as i went along. how much pre planning did you put in and design


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

thething84 said:


> looking good so far. i sorta made mine up as i went along. how much pre planning did you put in and design


none!!!!
i knew i wanted it taking up most of the walls and thats about it.


----------



## Gentoo (Jul 6, 2010)

It looks really smart, what thickness is the jablite insulation? Gonna use some for mine.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Gentoo said:


> It looks really smart, what thickness is the jablite insulation? Gonna use some for mine.


hi,
it was 50mm


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

update...

base coat(dark grey)









1st layer of the dry brush effect









skull hide

















water bowl



























next i'm gonna sort out the branches......


----------



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

how do you make the dry brush effect?

EDIT:found out with one of your threads  thanks :no1:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

fionayee said:


> how do you make the dry brush effect?
> 
> EDIT:found out with one of your threads  thanks :no1:


no probs


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

just a few more pics....





















still quite empty................. back to the woods to find somemore branches
then some live plants


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey mate,

Looking good :2thumb:

Jay


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Pendragon said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Looking good :2thumb:
> 
> Jay


hey,
thanks...coming from the master of fake rocks:notworthy: thats a big confidence boost: victory:


----------



## TBreptiles (Dec 11, 2009)

NICEEEEEEEE: victory:


----------



## Simons (Jul 10, 2010)

that's amazing mate well done  the hard work has clearly paid off haha! x


----------



## bluepoolshark (May 4, 2010)

Awesome work :notworthy:

Got another 2 x2ft leo vivs and a crestie one to do myself. Better get started!!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

TBreptiles said:


> NICEEEEEEEE: victory:


cheers



Simons said:


> that's amazing mate well done  the hard work has clearly paid off haha! x


thanks.........almost finished :2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

TBreptiles said:


> NICEEEEEEEE: victory:


cheers



Simons said:


> that's amazing mate well done  the hard work has clearly paid off haha! x


thanks.........almost finished :2thumb:



bluepoolshark said:


> Awesome work :notworthy:
> 
> Got another 2 x2ft leo vivs and a crestie one to do myself. Better get started!!


thank you,
someone else is gonna be hard at work???!!!


----------



## zad (Sep 1, 2010)

hiya, can I ask what wood you have used in the build? Still not sure which is safe, some say all except pine?

nice build btw..


----------



## aadarachnids (Feb 16, 2010)

looks rely cool


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

zad said:


> hiya, can I ask what wood you have used in the build? Still not sure which is safe, some say all except pine?
> 
> nice build btw..


thank you:2thumb:

but i couldn't tell you to be honest....i cant remember....i got it from B&Q and i think its timber.

but pine is fine for the reps themselves,
its not advised because people who are asthmatic will have problems due to it releasing dust particles but even if you used pine just treat it with a varnish/sealent and it should be fine


----------

